# GTO vs Camaro



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Hypothetically: * If Chevrolet came out with a 2008 Camaro, would you trade in the GTO for a new 'maro? 

I'm from a GM family (Chevrolet at heart) and still miss my '94 Camaro (get over it....i know). Anyway, if the new 'maro has an M6 and an LS2 or LS7 count me in. Needless to say I absolutely LOVE my goat, but I'd jumpship for the Camaro.


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

:agree , I loved my 96 Z28. I beat her up so much and she never left me. After 175,000 miles I finally had to trade her in for a tighter younger model.


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I dunno, most of what I have read say the name "camaro" is as dead as can be. And chances are, the next gen of motors will probably be a LS3 making 450hp and an LS8 for the Corvette SS making 550 or so.

but hey, thats just MY thoughts.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I personally would like them to make the Chevelle. That and an American GTO


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope......in 3 yrs the Goat is goin and I'm going back into a 4x4. I miss my Subn.!!!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

no way..........nada............nope


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I dunno know about the camaro, but the 06' Challenger pic I saw on this board has me thinking. I tought the Challenger was not due out til 09', but if the pic I saw is being offered for 06' I am gonna give it a look, and a test.
I think its hot looking.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I dunno know about the camaro, but the 06' Challenger pic I saw on this board has me thinking. I tought the Challenger was not due out til 09', but if the pic I saw is being offered for 06' I am gonna give it a look, and a test.
> I think its hot looking.



That was the concept still. Just a working version. They said it should be available in 08 or 09.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Man, I miss my Camaro. The first new car I bought after College was a 95 Camaro. If Chevy builds it again, I'll have one. Unless it is hideous looking, modeled after the Aztek, which is not likely. 400 HP, 3200lbs, T-Tops, 6-speed, SS, and I'm there. arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

God no.

I hope to be moving up from the Holden- not down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I have had 3 camaro's in my days and from the drive I took in the GTO, there is NO comparison. The GTO is bigger inside, handles better, has more power, independent rear, able to handle power better, doesnt flex like a wet noodle, and most importantly, has an engine placed into an engine bay that is a LOT easier to work on!

Those that had camaro's, firebird's, trans am's, etc. know what a PITA #8 plug was.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dealernut said:


> That was the concept still. Just a working version. They said it should be available in 08 or 09.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ok...... By then they may end up doing to the Challenger what they did to the Charger  .... Time will tell.....

My Pontiac dealer said to me again Pontiac is working on a Possible Judge package..... I am patiently waiting. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I heard they werent even considering a JUDGE package...


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> Man, I miss my Camaro. 400 HP, 3200lbs, T-Tops, 6-speed, SS, and I'm there. arty:



Mmmmmmm.....SS.....droooooooooooool.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ...has an engine placed into an engine bay that is a LOT easier to work on!
> 
> Those that had camaro's, firebird's, trans am's, etc. know what a PITA #8 plug was.


You hit that nail on the head!!! I had a '95 T/A 6M


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I had a 94 camaro, 97 camaro, and a 98 camaro. I became an EXPERT at plug #8 !!!


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

No, I have always been a Pontiac fan over Chevy's. More attention to detail in Ponchos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

and for some reason, pontiacs have always been faster.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I heard they werent even considering a JUDGE package...


I was told they were, a few times. Infact I was told a retro Judge package as well. With GM hanging on by a thread, who knows.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Depends on how the new Camaro turns out. If I'm in the market for a car -- and it's a better one than the GTO, why not? If it's some piece of junk with just the name on it (see 2006 Impala SS), no thanks.

That said, I don't get to drive much (working too much) so my GTO's going to be around a long time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

I dont think any of us should consider getting rid of the GTO vehicle. Its only going to be made for 3 years in this current configuration, 1 of which had the LS1. Pretty rare ride in my book.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

*GTO vs BadBoy*



johnebgoode said:


>



I'll race.
You'll lose by 12-15 lengths... :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

well now, THATS not a smart way for yoru first post.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*hold up bub*



540bhp BadBoy GT said:


> I'll race.
> You'll lose by 12-15 lengths... :seeya:


Not unless the Goat is blown too, chump! :seeya: :seeya: :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

*Hey Mustang Wanna Race?*



Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Not unless the Goat is blown too, chump! :seeya: :seeya: :seeya:



That's not what the sign said. It just said Mustang and I drive a Mustang. An LS2 6.0 400hp motor really needs to be blown to hang with this BadBoy 4.6? Don't see too many GTO's where I live. 3 in all - blue, red and a silver one and they were all driven by women. Do you have mostly girls here at this forum or is it just strange that I've only seen female GTO owners? I don't like what they did to the 2006 and basically, IMO, they need to toughen up the looks so it doesn't look so soft and pretty. The 2008 looks promising.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

we have ONE woman driver on here, and we let her handle her business when other drivers get cocky.

And a LS3 doesnt NEED to be anything to win a race, but since you got a blower, consider it leveling the playing field. Go ahead and post up your time, lets see your 60 foot, trap speed, all the good stuff.

Oh, and how did you find out about this board in the first place?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

540bhp BadBoy GT said:


> That's not what the sign said. It just said Mustang and I drive a Mustang. An LS2 6.0 400hp motor really needs to be blown to hang with this BadBoy 4.6? Don't see too many GTO's where I live. 3 in all - blue, red and a silver one and they were all driven by women. Do you have mostly girls here at this forum or is it just strange that I've only seen female GTO owners? I don't like what they did to the 2006 and basically, IMO, they need to toughen up the looks so it doesn't look so soft and pretty. The 2008 looks promising.


12-15 lengths? 12-15 lengths????? Is that all? Man I thought we'd lose by more than that.... phewwwwwwwwww now I feel gooder. 

soft and pretty? that explains the chime I have been getting when ever I fire her up ........... " I fell pretty, O-so Pretty." ....................

*"I don't like what they did to the 2006"*

I thought the 2006 looked perddy much like the 04-05's with a few upgrades. I guess I haven't been payin' enuff attention. I guess I will have to stop making my goat feel so soft. Pretty I can't do much about...it was designed that way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

*Baaaaad Stang*



big_mike said:


> we have ONE woman driver on here, and we let her handle her business when other drivers get cocky.


Like when old guys keep drooling all over her?  




> And a LS3


Is that what your Cavalier has in it? And besides, I was talking about the "cocky" driver with lip-glossed engine covers that asks... 













> doesnt NEED to be anything to win a race, but since you got a blower, consider it leveling the playing field.


I don't see the LS2 "wanna race" guy getting back on the thread.  




> Go ahead and post up your time, lets see your 60 foot, trap speed, all the good stuff.


I gave you guys a real good clue when said I would beat that painted LS2 by 12-15 lengths (in the 1/4) - I'd beat you by 45-50 lengths. :seeya: 




> Oh, and how did you find out about this board in the first place?


How did you, Mr. Cavalier? :cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> 12-15 lengths? 12-15 lengths????? Is that all?



I underestimated the Badness of my Stang - didn't want to give out too many secrets or come off too cocky.




> Man I thought we'd lose by more than that....


Don't worry, you probably would to this BadBoy Stang. :cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I found out by typing in, on a hunch, gtoforum.com and this popped up.

Lets be honest here, if you were to race me, it wouldnt be a 1/4 mile, it would be cross country. Each of us has $40, now lets see who can go the distance on that kind of money. Not the fastest, but the longest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

540bhp BadBoy GT said:


> How did you, Mr. Cavalier? :cool


Ya know, for a guy that JUST joined yesterday, how did you know I had a cavalier when I rarely talk about it?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

So you are saying a 540bhp mustang would beat a 400bhp (bone stock) GTO by 12 to 15 lengths. I would gladly take that bet. 

I think it is fun when you mustang guys think you are so bad ass whith your 10k worth of mods on a cheap slow stock car. Enjoy your plastic/cheap interior and butt ass ugly exterior styling. 

Buy a fast car to start with and then come onto this forum and talk some talk.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

nope, the ride and pulling myself up from the ground to get out wasn't that much fun. i do miss the T tops on a nice evening tho. i've had trucks (AssUB's, pick'em ups and vans), great for working or toting the kids but never the enjoyment of a car. i've noted that i think women invented "SUVs" to emasculate men. "Let's call them 'sport' and and have rugged commercials and we can make them all want station wagons". BTW how many "offroad" whatever trucks do you see off the road. they're usually stuck in traffic or at the gas pump.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> So you are saying a 540bhp mustang would beat a 400bhp (bone stock) GTO by 12 to 15 lengths. I would gladly take that bet.
> 
> I think it is fun when you mustang guys think you are so bad ass whith your 10k worth of mods on a cheap slow stock car. Enjoy your plastic/cheap interior and butt ass ugly exterior styling.
> 
> Buy a fast car to start with and then come onto this forum and talk some talk.


1st, you must hope that I'm still in the 12's or maybe just the high 11's.
2nd, for a GM guy to gripe about plastic interior when GM is famous for having the ugliest and cheapest looking plastic ever made is desperate. 
3rd, for a GTO guy to say "butt ass ugly exterior styling" when he drives a lard-A feminized looking Dodge NEON......pathetic. :ROFL:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Ya know, for a guy that JUST joined yesterday, how did you know I had a cavalier when I rarely talk about it?



When you mention that you didn't have a GTO yet, I was curious.
*IF* I get a GTO, it would be a 2008, and would probably supercharge it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

anybody else all of a sudden have the word "troll" in mind? *ponders*


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

540bhp BadBoy GT said:


> I underestimated the Badness of my Stang - didn't want to give out too many secrets or come off too cocky.


Don't let this guy get in front of you- the various and sundry FoMoCo pieces flying off at random could do nasty things to your paint job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I knew it wouldnt be long before groucho came in and regulated! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I found out by typing in, on a hunch, gtoforum.com and this popped up.
> 
> Lets be honest here, if you were to race me, it wouldnt be a 1/4 mile, it would be cross country. Each of us has $40, now lets see who can go the distance on that kind of money. Not the fastest, but the longest.



I found the forum the exact same way. I wouldn't ever worry about how far $40 would carry me. If I did...I wouldn't be driving a KB V8.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Don't let this guy get in front of you


How could you keep from letting it happen?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

KBruleZ said:


> 1st, you must hope that I'm still in the 12's or maybe just the high 11's.
> 2nd, for a GM guy to gripe about plastic interior when GM is famous for having the ugliest and cheapest looking plastic ever made is desperate.
> 3rd, for a GTO guy to say "butt ass ugly exterior styling" when he drives a lard-A feminized looking Dodge NEON......pathetic. :ROFL:



1. yeah I know. GTO's can never pull 12's... or 11's that is just scary #'s...perhaps you should actually know something before opening your mouth. 
2. Sit in a GTO. Tell me the interior is cheap. Sit in ANY Mustang, especially your new peices of ****. But hey you can switch your interior guages to different colors. Hey man I have a question. Can you set that up so the colors switch with the base? Yeah man that would be rad. 
3.Are you serious? A neon huh? yeah a GTO looks just like a neon. Thank you for showing me the light. It does look just like on. WOW... I need to go sell it and get a new badass Mustang. 

Do us all a favor. Know what the hell you are talking about before you open you trap. You have to add 5k onto your piece of crap just to keep up with a bone stock goat. 

but hey we love the look of the front of your cars. We see them all the time in our rearview mirrors. Especially the new ones. Got some bug eyed foglights. That is sharp. Guess you are going for the same look the Subaru's have.


man you run 11's. I wish that a GTO could do that.


2004 IMPULSE BLUE/BLUE INT GTO 
STS TURBO 585 RWHP 694 RWTQ
10.66 @ 130 mph


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

KBruleZ said:


> How could you keep from letting it happen?


It's a _Ford_, isn't it? :rofl: 

Nuff sed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> It's a _Ford_, isn't it? :rofl:
> 
> Nuff sed.


So...you *KNOW* that my Mustang will get in front of your GTO. Thanks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

KBruleZ said:


> So...you *KNOW* that my Mustang will get in front of your GTO. Thanks.


Sorry. Can't let that happen.

Oil smoke residue is tough on paint, especially pretty yellow paint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> 1. yeah I know. GTO's can never pull 12's... or 11's that is just scary #'s...perhaps you should actually know something before opening your mouth.
> 2. Sit in a GTO. Tell me the interior is cheap. Sit in ANY Mustang, especially your new peices of ****. But hey you can switch your interior guages to different colors. Hey man I have a question. Can you set that up so the colors switch with the base? Yeah man that would be rad.
> 3.Are you serious? A neon huh? yeah a GTO looks just like a neon. Thank you for showing me the light. It does look just like on. WOW... I need to go sell it and get a new badass Mustang.
> 
> Do us all a favor. Know what the hell you are talking about before you open you trap. You have to add 5k onto your piece of crap just to keep up with a bone stock goat.



1st, [You were talking about my Mustang beating "a 400bhp (bone stock) GTO by 12 to 15 lengths"] you must hope that I'm still in the 12's or maybe just the high 11's.
2nd, for a GM guy to gripe about plastic interior when GM is famous for having the ugliest and cheapest looking plastic ever made with their F-Body and about 99% of all GM trucks and cars on the road is desperate. 
3rd, for a GTO guy to say "butt ass ugly exterior styling" when he drives a lard-A feminized looking Dodge NEON......pathetic. :ROFL:

But hey I love the look of the front of your cars. I see them all the time in my rearview mirrors.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

KBruleZ said:


> 2nd, for a GM guy to gripe about plastic interior when GM is famous for having the ugliest and cheapest looking plastic ever made with their F-Body and about 99% of all GM trucks and cars on the road is desperate.
> 3rd, for a GTO guy to say "butt ass ugly exterior styling" when he drives a lard-A feminized looking Dodge NEON......pathetic. :ROFL:
> .


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Sorry. Can't let that happen.


Your mods can keep me from staying way out in front of you? Really?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Sir


Evasion noted...


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

KBruleZ said:


> 1st, [You were talking about my Mustang beating "a 400bhp (bone stock) GTO by 12 to 15 lengths"] you must hope that I'm still in the 12's or maybe just the high 11's.
> 2nd, for a GM guy to gripe about plastic interior when GM is famous for having the ugliest and cheapest looking plastic ever made with their F-Body and about 99% of all GM trucks and cars on the road is desperate.
> 3rd, for a GTO guy to say "butt ass ugly exterior styling" when he drives a lard-A feminized looking Dodge NEON......pathetic. :ROFL:
> 
> But hey I love the look of the front of your cars. I see them all the time in my rearview mirrors.



very articulate and original. I can press the quote button also. I do think it is funny that "mut"stangs consider 11's good #'s. You know there is a reason why the Mustang had to come out with their SVT model. Becasue the GT's were pieces of **** and Ford enthusiast got tired of having their asses handed to them by T/A and WS6's. But don't worry the new generation of ass whippin is here now. Line up your piece of **** next to a GTO with 1/2 the mods you needed to run 11's and see how that plays out. 

Here I will help you out since you cannot seem to figure it out. If the exhaust pipes come out one side then it is an LS1.


Well lets see. More displacement engine, better gears, better suspension, better exhaust, throttle body, injection system. Yeah man I can see why you are on our forum. You are a closet case.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I am officially bored with talking to morons in slow, ugly, old cars. Get a job and buy yourself a nice car. 











Video 


yeah your 11 second car will definetely show a GTO up.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

"Line up your piece of **** next to a GTO with 1/2 the mods you needed to run 11's and see how that plays out."

WHEN my car is paid for, I plan on buying new heads and cam, TB and intake, and whatever else I need for a good NA'ed package...to go along with my CAI, Cat-Back and LTs that I'll already have.

Don't know what I'll run, but I'll be happy with mid 11's [realistic numbers?]


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> "Line up your piece of **** next to a GTO with 1/2 the mods you needed to run 11's and see how that plays out."
> 
> WHEN my car is paid for, I plan on buying new heads and cam, TB and intake, and whatever else I need for a good NA'ed package...to go along with my CAI, Cat-Back and LTs that I'll already have.
> 
> Don't know what I'll run, but I'll be happy with mid 11's [realistic numbers?]




with more rubber, yes....realistic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> very articulate and original. I can press the quote button also. I do think it is funny that "mut"stangs consider 11's good #'s.



Low 11's. And yes, with 4.6 liters running better than a big ol' mean (stock) Viper...yeah, they're good #'s. Bet a whole lot of GTO owners would do the same or *more* mods (since the GTO weighs a lot more) if they had 4.6 or 4.8 to work with.

You were talking about my Mustang beating "a 400bhp (bone stock) GTO by 12 to 15 lengths" and when I noticed your backpedal...it must have upset you. Perhaps I should revise it to 15-20 lengths...

And even if you are a chin-quivering temper tantrum jerk, I still like the new GTO interior...and I might even buy a 2008 since it appears that they might start looking a bit more masculine. :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

In all seriousness, I've heard that Ford has made great strides recently in the Mustang.

Tell me- have they started making them for men yet?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

KBruleZ said:


> Evasion noted...


Something my Holden can accomplish quite readily, since we are not saddled with that ancient 1920's era truck technology- the live rear axle. 

Tell me, do you have to take turns going to work, or is it just down the hallway?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

KBspankedU said:


> You were talking about my Mustang beating "a 400bhp (bone stock) GTO by 12 to 15 lengths" and when I noticed your backpedal...it must have upset you. Perhaps I should revise it to 15-20 lengths...


backpedal.....? huh? Actually I said I would love to bet that a 550hp Mustang could not(in fact) beat a bone stock GTO by 12 to 15 lengths. I would truly love to take that bet. 

yeah I know, you guys get me so angry. makes me want to trade my neon....errr uh GTO. 

You can only wish you had enough words in your vocabulary to promote agression from GTO owners. I look at your imbecilic attempts to make your lame cars seem important. 

The sad part is that Ford has had that crap bucket around for so long and they still cannot make it right. Maybe this new Shelby will be better. Hell maybe they will figure out how to make a independent suspension and six gears for ya.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Something my Holden can accomplish quite readily, since we are not saddled with that ancient 1920's era truck technology- the live rear axle.
> 
> Tell me, do you have to take turns going to work, or is it just down the hallway?



:agree Live axles RULE!!!!! When you are trying to tow 12,000lbs atleast.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> In all seriousness, I've heard that Ford has made great strides recently in the Mustang.
> 
> Tell me- have they started making them for men yet?



:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> backpedal.....? huh?


When you went from "a 400bhp (bone stock) GTO" to a heavy modded GTO...from one posting to the next?



> Actually I said I would love to bet that a 550hp Mustang could not(in fact) beat a bone stock GTO by 12 to 15 lengths. I would truly love to take that bet.


Either you can't figure out that I'm in low 11's...or you're trying to pretend that you forgot how probably most "bone stock" GTO's in this forum are finding it tough to get into the 12.9's.




> You can only wish you had enough words in your vocabulary to promote agression from GTO owners.


That's why you curse and froth so often? Because you're happy and content?


The sad part is that Ford keeps on burying the GM's and sending them to the glue factory. Perhaps if the GTO keeps the interior and engine and adds it to the new 2008 GTO and comes up with a total package...they will actually sell a bunch of cars and won't be *forced* to discount them *thousands of dollars* just to get them off the lot.

I'm hoping the 2008 is a winner. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Something my Holden can accomplish quite readily, since we are not saddled with that ancient 1920's era truck technology- the live rear axle.
> 
> Tell me, do you have to take turns going to work, or is it just down the hallway?


Bet my 1920's G-Trac stage 1,2,3 would make you tinkle...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

dealernut said:


> :agree Live axles RULE!!!!! When you are trying to tow 12,000lbs atleast.


Ah, true. KB may have to move his house to another space sometime soon.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ah, true. KB may have to move his house to another space sometime soon.


Man I am simply bored with this one guy with three usernames. He obviously knows nothing about cars. he compared the GTO to a neon. How intelligent could the person be?

I still think it is funny that they have to flex their muscle with their imaginary heavily modded mustang cars that run lame #'s.

Guess what KB, GT, & KB again. Mustangs are slow terds. Your 11 second car is lame. Show me a video and slips of this amazingly fast car. 

Or better yet...show a car that runs 10's or 9's. Those are the cars that earn respect. With a couple of thousand a GTO can waste you imaginary 11's mustang.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes. This is a bit like shooting mullets in a barrel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Man I am simply bored


So...you'll spend 4 more pages replying. Because you're so bored/owned?




> He obviously knows nothing about cars.


Liar.




> he compared the GTO to a neon.


Look at the back end of a 2004 Dodge Neon/2004 GTO......






> I still think it is funny that they have to flex their muscle with their imaginary


Now you're hoping that it isn't true. Desperate much?




> heavily modded mustang cars that run lame #'s.


So you think better than Viper #'s are lame? How ruined are you?




> Guess what KB, GT, & KB again. Mustangs are slow terds.


So you think better than Viper #'s are lame? How ruined are you?
And, hypocrite, if you're so against being heavily modded then why did you probably spend twice as much on your mods as I did?




> Your 11 second car is lame.


So you think better than Viper #'s are lame? Even when a stock Viper would have destroyed your "bone stock" GTO until you went the "heavily modded" route that you cry so much about?

BTW speaking of lame, do you need a tune? I feel sorry for your big motor's turbo - you're only 500something HP at the wheels. :rofl: Could it be your single cam WWII era technology?

Scoot on over to Modular POWER House and witness if you will, and drool, at the way they can get 700rwhp out of the *4.6 2v* engines with their turbos and superchargers. Gotta love those *NEW* technology motors. :cool 





> you imaginary 11's mustang.


Why are you so desperate to hope that my BadBoy doesn't exist?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Show me a video and slips of this amazingly fast car.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Yes. This is a bit like shooting mullets in a barrel.


What, with you and I lined up at the 1/4 mile? Your stripes, Holden-wannabe (because your 2004 style stinks) and your frilly wheels won't help you from getting absolutely thrashed?

:agree


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

If you've got such a fast car, why are you hiding it? There's lots of talk, but nothing to back it up. Still no time slips, vids or anything. I can claim to have all kind of stuff, but you can best believe I'd back it up with slips at least. This guy's a troll, nuthing more.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I have had 3 camaro's in my days and from the drive I took in the GTO, there is NO comparison. The GTO is bigger inside, handles better, has more power, independent rear, able to handle power better, doesnt flex like a wet noodle, and most importantly, has an engine placed into an engine bay that is a LOT easier to work on!
> 
> Those that had camaro's, firebird's, trans am's, etc. know what a PITA #8 plug was.


Ever pull the heads off an LTI F-body? FUUUUNNNNN STUFF!!!!!! :willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Yes. This is a bit like shooting mullets in a barrel.



The really sad part is that they think they are talking good game. 

This reminds me on when my 6 year old is trying to teach me how to eat an Oreo. You just pat them on the head and say "thanks buddy"


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> If you've got such a fast car, why are you hiding it? There's lots of talk, but nothing to back it up. Still no time slips, vids or anything. I can claim to have all kind of stuff, but you can best believe I'd back it up with slips at least. This guy's a troll, nuthing more.



Yup.

I know some decent Mustang owners. This guy should really embarass the hell out of them. Of course this guy probably owns an Escort and dreams to have a Mustang one day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> If you've got such a fast car, why are you hiding it? There's lots of talk, but nothing to back it up. Still no time slips, vids or anything. I can claim to have all kind of stuff, but you can best believe I'd back it up with slips at least. This guy's a troll, nuthing more.



If you and others _really_ thought I didn't own it - why so defensive and getting all tripped up by their own hypocritical statements. Just like the way that you say how you need "time slips, vids" when probably only 5% of the GTO owners "post proof"?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I missed all this fun? Just to see if this guy can back his game, I will race him in my Cavalier! Sure, give me those 40 lengths you spoke about and I would LOVE to see you catch me! Bring it !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Yup.
> 
> I know some decent Mustang owners. This guy should really embarass the hell out of them. Of course this guy probably owns an Escort and dreams to have a Mustang one day.


You're still desperately *needing* for the truth to not be true, but while you get real insecure and do that you just shoot yourself in the foot once again. While you lie about me, you just end up decribing the "GTO guy" that "owns a" cavalier "and dreams to have a" GTO "one day"

Thought you were too bored for this...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I missed all this fun? Just to see if this guy can back his game, I will race him in my Cavalier! Sure, give me those 40 lengths you spoke about and I would LOVE to see you catch me! Bring it !!



You'd lose. What do you expect your 1/4 mile times to be? 17.0?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Ever out run a Mustang GT with a Grand am GT? WHAT A CLOSE RACE!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

KBspankedU said:


> You'd lose. What do you expect your 1/4 mile times to be? 17.0?


Did I say I would WIN ?!?!?!?!

is he banned yet? from the IP level ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> The really sad part is that they think they are talking good game.


When Groucho can brag about stripes and frilly wheels instead of rwhp?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Did I say I would WIN ?!?!?!?!
> 
> is he banned yet? from the IP level ???


You said bring it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

yes, which means racing me would prove you HAVE the car! not too bright are ya?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

KBspankedU said:


> If you and others _really_ thought I didn't own it - why so defensive and getting all tripped up by their own hypocritical statements. Just like the way that you say how you need "time slips, vids" when probably only 5% of the GTO owners "post proof"?



Well, all I'm saying is back up the hype, and so far, that's all we've seen is hype. The folks on this forum who *TRULY* have fast cars post footage and/or slips.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

KBspankedU said:


> When Groucho can brag about stripes and frilly wheels instead of rwhp?


...And suspension that actually from the late 20th century and not Connestoga wagons. Don't forget _that_, Nancy.


You see, real men drive for a perfectly executed heel-toe downshift and threading the needle through the apex of a decreasing radius curve, not simply mashing the go-pedal when it changes green.

Of course, I _already_ own your trailer-dwelling, mullet-wearing, food-stamp-cashing ass.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> ...And suspension that actually from the late 20th century and not Connestoga wagons. Don't forget _that_, Nancy.
> 
> 
> You see, real men drive for a perfectly executed heel-toe downshift and threading the needle through the apex of a decreasing radius curve, not simply mashing the go-pedal when it changes green.
> ...




Ok now this thread is getting interesting again....



YES!!!!!....can you say "OWNED"


:lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

KBspankedU said:


> You're still desperately *needing* for the truth to not be true, but while you get real insecure and do that you just shoot yourself in the foot once again. While you lie about me, you just end up decribing the "GTO guy" that "owns a" cavalier "and dreams to have a" GTO "one day"
> 
> Thought you were too bored for this...



That cavalier dreamer never claimed he owns a fast car. You on the other hand claim you have an 11 second car. 

He also has more knowledge about cars than your wildest wet dream.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> You see, real men drive for a perfectly executed heel-toe downshift and threading the needle through the apex of a decreasing radius curve, not simply mashing the go-pedal when it changes green.


Sounds more like a Miata instead of a "Muscle" car. Just what you prefer I guess.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

KBspankedU said:


> Sounds more like a Miata instead of a "Muscle" car. Just what you prefer I guess.


Guys, I can't win!!!!! Now he's posting from the other PC in the other office, while I'm making apologies from this PC.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

dealernut said:


> That cavalier dreamer never claimed he owns a fast car. You on the other hand claim you have an 11 second car.
> 
> He also has more knowledge about cars than your wildest wet dream.


I thought he owned a fairly fast Corvette. At one time.
And since you'll only believe what you *need* to believe instead of the actual truth there isn't any need to convince you - you'd say real videos and slips were faked or from a different car so you can just pretend that it doesn't make 540bhp if you'll feel a whole lot better about it. Enjoy your GTO's guys.

Bye...
And thanks for still not being too bored.

:cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Well you own a GTO. So you are not a troll. You also seem to have more intelligence in the cuticle of your thumb than this other guy.


Thanks.

I suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure could have done without this, today.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

KBspankedU said:


> I thought he owned a fairly fast Corvette. At one time.
> And since you'll only believe what you *need* to believe instead of the actual truth there isn't any need to convince you - you'd say real videos and slips were faked or from a different car so you can just pretend that it doesn't make 540bhp if you'll feel a whole lot better about it. Enjoy your GTO's guys.
> 
> Bye...
> ...



Actually is was quite entertaining watching the reason why I do not drive a Mustang. Becasue of ******** like you. When you are ready for another thrashing....

come back and see us now. YA HEAR!!!!! YEEEEEEHHHHHHAAAAAAWWWWWW :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I removed the info because he logged off after reading it, if he wants to continue the game I have more information that I can share, I expect an apology to our members and for him to go away!
> 
> I banned his other 2 user names and may report TOS violations to his ISP's.


I dunno man. I think there were two different guys. ModBoss seems allright. The KB and GT ones are the lame asses


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

KBspankedU said:


> I thought he owned a fairly fast Corvette.


NOBODY on this board knows how fast my vette used to be! So either you know me, or know about me. Lets see if you do know me. Was my vette called:

a) barney
b) pickle
c) cletus

-Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dealernut said:


> I dunno man. I think there were two different guys. ModBoss seems allright. The KB and GT ones are the lame asses


After checking I believe they are one in the same, they have matching I.P.'s

through Webtv and SWbell.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

as long as they are gone, all is good.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It's up to you guy's, do you want me to ban both or just KBspankedU? Even though KBspankedU used his AOL proxy account to sign on last time their I.P.'s match. 

I have many of his e-mail accounts and can just ban those.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I removed the info because he logged off after reading it, if he wants to continue the game I have more information that I can share, I expect an apology to our members and for him to go away!


GTO members, and I work with one, are you ready for an apology? Okay, I guess this game did get a little bit out of hand and I shouldn't have gotten so worked up about the "Hey Mustang wanna race?" silliness. But I don't see why people need to get into name-calling and personal attacks in a moderated forum just because of a difference of opinions. Sorry again for my part in this stuff - guess I just didn't like being called a liar about my Mustang. Especially since I do like a lot more things about the current GTO's than I ever did about any of the F-body cars. Have fun...


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I removed the info because he logged off after reading it, if he wants to continue the game I have more information that I can share, I expect an apology to our members and for him to go away!
> 
> I banned his other 2 user names and may report TOS violations to his ISP's.


Well, I'm sure sorry that he made such a mess at this forum, just as I was getting to know everyone. And like you said about leaving it up to the members here about the banning, I think that's only fair, and I'll go along with it, if you want me to leave too. If you want to ban just him, or the both of us, it's up to everybody here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Keep the boss, ban the kid, let it be a lesson to him on what NOT to do on a message board. Maybe when he gets that right they could un-ban him. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Keep the boss, ban the kid, let it be a lesson to him on what NOT to do on a message board. Maybe when he gets that right they could un-ban him. Thats just my opinion though.



:agree . Boss should stay.IMO. I know they are from the same IP. But boss said that the kid was using his computer. I may be niave, but I buy it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> NOBODY on this board knows how fast my vette used to be! So either you know me, or know about me. Lets see if you do know me. Was my vette called:
> 
> a) barney
> b) pickle
> ...



Not a question for me. But I am guessing A. Although naming a corvette cletus would be hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

it would wouldnt it? well, since the kid is probably banned by now, the vette was purple and I did name it barney.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

So.....back to the Camaro.....

Man, I'm ashamed to be responsible for a thread that became infected with mullet-sporting ponyboys. :lol:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> So.....back to the Camaro.....
> 
> Man, I'm ashamed to be responsible for a thread that became infected with mullet-sporting ponyboys. :lol:




:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yeah sorry about that Hijack. I would have to safely say that was one of the worse hijacks that I have been a part of. Got a little carried away 

Hey its always fun to have a thread where allot of people participate though.


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

Just purchased an M-6 '04 Pulse Red Goat with SAP hood and spoiler. Motor is bone stock. Put a total butt-whoooping on a late model "Mut"stang GT in a cloverleaf and entrance ramp last week. Totally blew him away in the turn and never looked back. This guy with the million-dollar "Mut"stang motor is a bozo. I could spend the same $15K on his favorite car, Dodge Neon, and blow his doors off. If I spent that kind of money on my Schwinn I bet I could give him a run for his money!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GotMyGoat said:


> Just purchased an M-6 '04 Pulse Red Goat with SAP hood and spoiler. Motor is bone stock. Put a total butt-whoooping on a late model "Mut"stang GT in a cloverleaf and entrance ramp last week. Totally blew him away in the turn and never looked back. This guy with the million-dollar "Mut"stang motor is a bozo. I could spend the same $15K on his favorite car, Dodge Neon, and blow his doors off. If I spent that kind of money on my Schwinn I bet I could give him a run for his money!



hmmmm... 1st post. Is this another troll?


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

Here Here!!! Nice to put that "Mut"stang dope back in his place! If you spend enough $, any bucket-of-bolts (even a Ford!!) can be fast.


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

No Troll here...just don't like the smack-talk from this Ford clown. Regarding the starting thread, just got rid of my "87 5 spd. T/A GTA, had an 88 IROC, also a TPI 5.0, 5 spd and there is no comparision! Can't agree more about engine accesabilty(sp?). Nice to be able to see the rear spark plugs!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, the only way I'd get this new 'Maro is if:
A. It's built and feels as solid as the Goat
B. The same, or better weight/power ratio as the LS2 Goat
C. IRS

Those are my basic requirements.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd take one in a heartbeat. That's if I haven't already given up the goat for a C6  . If the exterior has the looks of a '69 Camaro, a minimum of 400 hp, weigh about 3400 lbs and have an interior that you wouldn't expect from a GM product, I'll be sold. Yeah I like the goat but if GM's next big thing is a step above what I currently have, I'm on it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Good 2 go said:


> OK, the only way I'd get this new 'Maro is if:
> A. It's built and feels as solid as the Goat
> B. The same, or better weight/power ratio as the LS2 Goat
> C. IRS
> ...


The same conditions for me, only also

D. It's not called a Camaro or Firebird.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Groucho said:


> The same conditions for me, only also
> 
> D. It's not called a Camaro or Firebird.


The same idiocy that created the revolt a few months back and your sudden demotion from Moderator...


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I personally would like them to make the Chevelle. That and an American GTO


I keep hearing things about bringing back a chevelle and camaro
I'm from a hardcore GM family and a Chevy Man at heart but I'd never trade in my Goat i'd probobly go out and buy one I miss my 70 Nova


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

sboylan said:


> The same idiocy that created the revolt a few months back and your sudden demotion from Moderator...


"You tell him, man! Camaros and Firebirds are the grooviest!

XOXO, David & Gary!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

HA! Gimme all you got kitt !!! lol


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Love those bowling ball hubcaps on the knight industries two thousand. Maybe Pontiac will offer those on the 07 goat?

:-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

I always thought the red led's were the cool thing!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

> Don't worry, you probably would to this BadBoy Stang.


any car can beat just about any car if you throw enough mods at it. look at NOCAR...er, i mean NASCAR. they're not even the same vehicle anymore. stock for stock the 'stang sucks (and then it rusts)


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

KBspankedU said:


> And even if you are a chin-quivering temper tantrum jerk, I still like the new GTO interior...and I might even buy a 2008 since it appears that they might start looking a bit more masculine. :cheers


This from a guy that owns a car that every secretary in the country owns - think about it for a few seconds - who has the feminine car.

Geez gone for a few days and all hell brakes loose. Trolls coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

they were dismissed though. All is well now.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah - finaly caught up with the tail end of the thread. 

Must be my age - can't for the life of me understand trolls - must be some form of mental masturbation.


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

540bhp BadBoy GT said:


> That's not what the sign said. It just said Mustang and I drive a Mustang. An LS2 6.0 400hp motor really needs to be blown to hang with this BadBoy 4.6? Don't see too many GTO's where I live. 3 in all - blue, red and a silver one and they were all driven by women. Do you have mostly girls here at this forum or is it just strange that I've only seen female GTO owners? I don't like what they did to the 2006 and basically, IMO, they need to toughen up the looks so it doesn't look so soft and pretty. The 2008 looks promising.


Hmm, this is something I just came across. Sorry I'm late to the party. 
I've never seen another woman driving a GTO and trust me, I DO look. As far as being a woman driver, I also drive super comp dragsters, so I don't think I'm your typical woman driver in her Honda Accord, let alone typical GTO driver. I am just as passionate about my Goat as any of the 12 guys in my car club are.
And don't worry about what guys, young, old, or indifferent drool over me. All you'll ever get is the finger from me.
Now go back to your grandma's basement and eat your Ramen Noodles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

*giggle*


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rushhour said:


> Yeah - finaly caught up with the tail end of the thread.
> 
> Must be my age - can't for the life of me understand trolls - must be some form of mental masturbation.


Actually, it wasn't mustang trolls here to attack our members; it was one of our members playing the "flame game."

KBruleZ, KBspankedU, 540bhp BadBoy GT and one of our forum members is/was the same person. This member frequents other flaming boards and has left his many e-mail addresses all over the internet. 

Flaming bulletin boards and forums is a violation of the TOS of many Internet Service Providers and can lead to cancellation of internet service. 

You’re correct it is a form of mental masturbation as well as childish behavior,


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

wait, so the forum member was doing all this?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

big_mike said:


> wait, so the forum member was doing all this?


According to the IP addresses from 3 ISP's, yes.

Let's get this thread back on topic;



Pennsylvania Goat said:


> *Hypothetically: * If Chevrolet came out with a 2008 Camaro, would you trade in the GTO for a new 'maro?
> 
> I'm from a GM family (Chevrolet at heart) and still miss my '94 Camaro (get over it....i know). Anyway, if the new 'maro has an M6 and an LS2 or LS7 count me in. Needless to say I absolutely LOVE my goat, but I'd jumpship for the Camaro.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

so all got banned huh? Even after his big apology? guess you didnt buy it huh? ah well, probably for the best.



05gto said:


> No I accepted his apology and he is not banned.


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

I was always a chevrolet guy (chevelles,Camaros,Novas...)until 2005 when I decided Chevrolet has really dropped the ball when it comes to a "new ride"
Come on- did you really think I was going to buy a Monte Carlo in 2005 no way ! Goodbye Chevy hello Pontiac :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

And to think, I never liked pontiac til this car came out!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Without a second thought yes. Exspecially is Berger makes a better version of the SS then he did in 2002 when he bumped the SS to 380 HP and 400 Ft/lbs!!!! it also was one bad ass looking car. And insanely fast. :cool


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Actually, it wasn't mustang trolls here to attack our members; it was one of our members playing the "flame game."
> 
> KBruleZ, KBspankedU, 540bhp BadBoy GT and one of our forum members is/was the same person. This member frequents other flaming boards and has left his many e-mail addresses all over the internet.
> 
> ...



Actually, you couldn't be any more wrong. It happened **exactly** like I said.

Yes, you have some facts, but not nearly all of them. You found out what city we work at, so if anybody ever drives by and sees a GTO and a GT sitting side-by-side, feel free to come in and say hey to the 2 drivers of those 2 cars.

I would never, and will never attack members here. My co-worker, "The kid" [actually he's 43 yrs old], did the attacking, but you've concluded that I did, that I'm a liar. Thanks again.

I know this thead needs to get back on track. I'm all for it. I just wanted to point out that you're wrong about me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

truth is, none of us were there when this happened so its mostly hearsay. Which means, whatever Randy wants to do, he will do. And since your not banned, cut your losses and move on. Just a suggestion. I learned that when accused of something, the more you try to defend yourself, the worse you end up looking. So I just run with it, and it eventually gets looked over.

SO, with that said, would you buy a new camaro/chevelle/corvair/whatever they end up calling it?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> truth is, none of us were there when this happened so its mostly hearsay. Which means, whatever Randy wants to do, he will do. And since your not banned, cut your losses and move on. Just a suggestion. I learned that when accused of something, the more you try to defend yourself, the worse you end up looking. So I just run with it, and it eventually gets looked over.
> 
> SO, with that said, would you buy a new camaro/chevelle/corvair/whatever they end up calling it?


I would have bought the Camaro, if I was still driving my old 4-door'd 6-cyl. I was just waiting around for it to come out in a year or so, but when I saw the ad for the new '05 GTO for $28k everything was changed. I'll keep the GTO for a long time, and add mods along the way to keep me happy, and keep up with the newer faster cars as they come out.

Thanks for the sound advice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Man, a part of me wants to wait to see what this new car ends up being, but another part of me wants to get into a GTO.

decisions, decisions.........


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Sorry I missed all the excitement. Anyway, Hell no I wouldn't trade my goat for the new 'maro! Well I take that back, if it had 500+ hp, weighed less than 3300lbs, kick ass looks and interior, maybe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

if it had 600hp, I would move back in with the parents to buy it!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

big_mike said:


> if it had 600hp, I would move back in with the parents to buy it!


You mean all the way up the basement stairs? :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

HEY MAN !!! Thats like 22 steps !!


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> *Hypothetically: * If Chevrolet came out with a 2008 Camaro, would you trade in the GTO for a new 'maro?
> 
> I'm from a GM family (Chevrolet at heart) and still miss my '94 Camaro (get over it....i know). Anyway, if the new 'maro has an M6 and an LS2 or LS7 count me in. Needless to say I absolutely LOVE my goat, but I'd jumpship for the Camaro.


Depends what it looks like, eng disp, color, etc..... I still have my '91 ordered it got it in june '90, 150,000 miles, dont smoke or burn oil!!! Still has original clutch in it yes no bs!!!!! never get rid of her arty:


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

I would have no interest in the Camaro under any conditions. The Corvette takes care of my Chevy needs. If I ever decide that the GTO needs to be replaced, I will likely go with a Mustang (particularly if Ford ever decides to make a Cobra with an automatic - unlikely, I know) or a Dodge Challenger (if Dodge goes ahead with production).


----------

